# 790 phd



## swela (May 31, 2009)

I'm looking for a post hole digger for my 790 JD. I've tried two different types but the lift will not raise them high enough to clear the ground. Does anyone make a PHD for this model?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum swela! I would think any category 1 PHD would work on your tractor although I am sure there are exceptions, perhaps the problems you had was a matter of not having the correct adjustments?


----------



## swela (May 31, 2009)

I believe the length of the bit is the problem. I've talked to my dealer but they are no help. Any suggestions of compatible brands would be helpful.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You are going to have to shop around and compare but here a few options that may work:

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200360360_200360360

http://cgi.ebay.com/Leinbach-Post-H...REE-auger_W0QQitemZ280267577740QQcmdZViewItem

http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp...46|14358|48546?listingPage=true&Special=false

http://www.kingkutter.com/XBProducts.asp?XBProd=Post Hole Digger

Hope this helps you at least get an idea of what is available. Good luck on your search and be sure to post back what you get. Oh, and we LOVE pictures here.


----------



## swela (May 31, 2009)

After several phone calls and internet searches I have decided to purchase a Frontier PHD100. I've asked my local dealer to fit a 12" auger and try it on one of their machines so I know it will work. The cost is over $1,100, but I can't find anything else that will do what I want to do. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Wow! That sounds like a LOT of money for any PHD. Will it include a down pressure kit? Frontier makes good stuff but the green paint is not worth that much. 

If the issue is the auger bit, buy a $400 to $500 PHD and take the auger bit to a machine shop and have them cut it down to the length you need and weld the attachment point back on it. If you are going to be doing a lot of digging in rocky or tuff soil, you might want to look into a manual or hydraulic down pressure kit. 

Be CAREFUL with these things. They are VERY dangerous, especially when folks try to push of pull down on them to add weight to help it dig better.


----------



## swela (May 31, 2009)

You're right about the expensive green paint. The other brands I looked into were of similar price but the dealer had to order and the two week delay was more than I could stand. I'll ask about the down pressure kit when I pick up the PHD later today. I'm very reluctant of the cutting and welding. If this thing would break someone could get hurt bad. The dealer where I'm purchasing is making modifications to the bit and the guard which I'm sure has added to the cost.


----------

